#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Jomtien - 3rd Annual International Beach Football

## dirtydog

*3rd Annual International Beach Football Preparation meeting,* 
On Tuesday Afternoon at Pattaya City Hall, Khun Wattana, Deputy Mayor of Pattaya chaired a preparation meeting for the 3rd Annual Pattaya International Beach Football Championships which is scheduled to take place on Jomtien Beach between 16th and 23rd March. This popular annual tournament will feature 10 teams from countries such as the UK, Pakistan and Germany. The competition is organized to bring together members of the ex-pat community for some friendly competition. If you would like further information on this forthcoming event please call the Pattaya City Call Center on 1337.


12
44
 4 

Pattaya City News

----------

